# Weisse Hautfarbe zu Hautfarbe eines Schwarzen machen



## janomerico (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial, das erklärt, wie man aus einem Weissen einen (mehr oder weniger echt aussehenden) Afro-Amerikaner machen kann? Also nur was die Hautfarbe betrifft, versteht sich. Über die Suchfunktion und Google habe ich leider nichts gefunden ...

Danke.


----------



## TeQs (16. Juni 2007)

Politisch korrekt: Afro Amerikaner.
Ich denke mal: Haut Selektieren und dann ein wenig mit den tonwerten rummspielen.

Da das Videotutorial von meinem Cousin so wunderbar hier entfangen wurde, kann ich ihn mal fragen, ob er sich vielleicht mal damit auseinander setzt!


----------



## janomerico (17. Juni 2007)

Sorry, habe das einfach von der Umgangssprache übernommen, wo es eigentlich keine diskriminierende Bedeutung hat ... Im Beitrag hab' ich es jetzt geändert, im Titel ging es nicht.

Ja, das wäre natürlich sehr nett von deinem Cousin! Da einfach rumzuprobieren mit den Tonwerten bringt bei mir keine allzu sehenswerten Resultate ...


----------



## chmee (17. Juni 2007)

(Offtopic) Es gibt auch Afro-Europäer !

zum Thema: Ich glaube nicht, dass es mit der Farbänderung getan ist, die Gesichtsform
ist "selten" die eines hellhäutigen eurasischen/kaukasischen Gesichtes.

-- Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich hier politische Diskussionen starte --

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (17. Juni 2007)

Ich fand die Idee ganz nett und hab mich auch mal dran versucht, mir etwas Farbe zu verpassen. 

Ich hab mein Gesicht markiert und das Auge ausgelassen.Dann hab ich die Helligkeit etwas zurück genommen und die Sättigung erhöht (da ich es mit Gimp gemacht hab, poste ich die Zahlen nicht, es würde bei Photoshop wohl nicht mit den gleichen Zahlen klappen). Dann hab ich noch einen ansprechenden Farbton gewählt. 
Anschließend muss man noch ein paar auffälligere Stellen mit dem Weichzeichentool nachbearbeiten.

Die Haare hab ich von einem Perückenfoto genommen und auf meinen Kopf "gestülpt". Am Mund müsste man auch noch was machen, darum ist der nicht mitverfärbt worden. Da würd ich auch von einem anderen Bild einen Mund einbauen, oder den vorhandenen entsprechend verzerren.

Für einen ersten Versuch find ich es ganz ok, die Bildqualität ist nicht perfekt, aber ich hatte kein anderes Bild zur Hand.


----------



## FSNET (1. August 2007)

offtopic: es mag euch jetzt schockieren, aber es gibt sogar afrikaner, die weder afro-amerikaner noch afro-europäer oder afro-asiaten sind sondern ganz einfach in afrika leben. die welt steckt voller überraschungen...


----------



## derpfaff (1. August 2007)

@fluessig: Schon kein schlechtes Ergebnis. Aber ich würde die Lippen auch etwas einfärben. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Mensch mit einer solchen Hautfarbe so rosige Lippen hat.


----------



## Rofi (1. August 2007)

@fluessig,

sehr gutes Ergebnis mit Deiner Vorgehensweise! Wie derpfaff bereits sagt, die Lippen müssten farblich ebenso angepasst werden. Dir kam's nur drauf an, kurz ein Beispiel zu zeigen. Danke Dir für Deine Mühe!


@janomerico,
"Schwarzer" wie "Weißer" sind beides erlaubt und keinesfalls Schimpfwörter!
Das bisher korrekte Wort "Neger" entartet in letzter Zeit immer mehr zum Schimpfwort, wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil es dem englischen Schimpfwort "Nigger" gleicht.

Gruss,
Rofi


----------



## kasua (2. November 2010)

Zu erst nimmst du die Haut und stellst die Gratationskurve extrem nach unten, dann wird alles so komisch Orange  

dann, gehst du hin und reduzierst die sättigung. 

Und schon hast du eine sehr realistische dunkle Haut ;-)


----------

